
IEEE Milestones Honor Two Historical Breakthroughs at AT&T Laboratories - sohkamyung
http://theinstitute.ieee.org/technology-focus/technology-history/ieee-milestones-honor-two-historical-breakthroughs-at-att-laboratories
======
sohkamyung
The breakthroughs are

\- ASCII

\- TAT-8, the eighth transatlantic telecommunications cable. The first fiber-
optic cable to be laid across an ocean.

